# The New Sinclair C5....



## spen666 (15 Feb 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28221374


What interested me more was the inventor's idea these will be used in bike lanes.... I bloody hope not


----------



## Bimble (15 Feb 2017)

Yes, I saw it on the news this morning too - the *IRIS* - bit more about it here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38960275







Electric trike with a shell. Can't remember if they mentioned the price they hope to sell it for though (and don't have speakers on the PC at the mo to listen to the clip)?


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2017)

It will be in cycle lanes.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Feb 2017)

I want one, oh hang on I already have a trike all I need a motor and a battery


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2017)

The 30mph bit looked interesting.

It also looks quite wide


----------



## mickle (15 Feb 2017)

It's nice to see Shaun making a splash, I used to go out with his big sister.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2017)

The C5 was ahead of it's time, as stated in the link. Sinclair made the mistake of describing it as an electric car prior to it's launch and everyone was expecting a standard motor car powered by an electric motor, so when it was launched and was a million miles away from that no-one took it seriously. With more acceptance of low speed vehicles in cities today plus the vast improvement in battery technology a modern C5 could be a winner.


----------



## spen666 (15 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The C5 was ahead of it's time, as stated in the link. Sinclair made the mistake of describing it as an electric car prior to it's launch and everyone was expecting a standard motor car powered by an electric motor, so when it was launched and was a million miles away from that no-one took it seriously. With more acceptance of low speed vehicles in cities today plus the vast improvement in battery technology a modern C5 could be a winner.


Some serious problems with them, including 

Where do you park them at your home to charge them and or where do you park them at your destination ( and or charge them)


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2017)

I think i'll stick to the standard bike, and an anorak.


----------



## mickle (15 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The C5 was ahead of it's time, as stated in the link. Sinclair made the mistake of describing it as an electric car prior to it's launch and everyone was expecting a standard motor car powered by an electric motor, so when it was launched and was a million miles away from that no-one took it seriously. With more acceptance of low speed vehicles in cities today plus the vast improvement in battery technology a modern C5 could be a winner.



The C5 wasn't ahead of it's time. Sinclair (rather arrogantly in my view) never bothered to research what was then occuring in the bicycle/human power world before designing his monstrous sh!tter. If he had he might have discovered that there were lots of people developing light, pedallable, aerodynamically efficient and fast recumbent trikes that could go around corners. The C5 was so sh!t that put back human power by 20 years. The farking thing couldn't be adjusted for leg length FFS.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Feb 2017)

I only know what I saw on TV, but I still think the overall concept is wrong. Too low and too slow (assuming 15mph) to be safe on urban/suburban roads.

Why couldn't he have just developed a decent electric motor scooter? Maybe with some protection from the elements, like BMW tried. www.autoevolution.com/news/bmw-rumored-to-surface-a-300cc-class-scooter-98228.html


----------



## rualexander (15 Feb 2017)

Alternatively from scandinavia 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/podride-a-practical-and-fun-bicycle-car-bike-bicycle--2#/

http://www.podbike.com/


----------



## Bimble (15 Feb 2017)

rualexander said:


> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/podride-a-practical-and-fun-bicycle-car-bike-bicycle--2#/


That just makes me think of the Flintstones ... Yabba ... oh, no, nevermind.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Why shouldn't it be in cycle lanes? It's not really different from an electric assist trike?




Apart from a speed that is double the legal limit for an electric tricycle?

The present form is illegal and requires the registration and insurance of a motor vehicle

00:36 on Bimble's link

It has no more right to a cycle lane than a moped or motorcycle


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

Nice idea, but as demonstrated its verging on being a moped. In fact, if the front wheels are more than 46cm apart you start moving into the realms of something that might be designated as a car, and all the licencing, taxation and insurance grief it brings.

Having said that, a small, personal electric car for short journeys is a good idea in my book.

Edit - £2999 or £3499 depending on the version.


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2017)

mickle said:


> The C5 wasn't ahead of it's time. Sinclair (rather arrogantly in my view) never bothered to research what was then occuring in the bicycle/human power world before designing his monstrous sh!tter.



Ah - but he does have the highest IQ in Britain: http://www.docsford.com/document/140365 



User13710 said:


> Last year some of the Fridays were joined on tour for a day by three of these. People admired them, and I might be sticking my neck out a bit here, but on the segregated cyclepaths I found them a bit of a pain to ride with in a group. Fast, a bit inflexible about positioning, and rather nerve-wracking to be around I thought.
> View attachment 337856



They're fun-looking and fast on flat/downhill but I'd not want to be in a group with one.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> A pity you didn't read on a little further down the thread...



Pity you are making another erroneous assumption?

You are talking about your conjectural and fantasy possible version, I was referring to fact




The present form is illegal and requires the registration and insurance of a motor vehicle


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> I only know what I saw on TV, but I still think the overall concept is wrong. Too low and too slow (assuming 15mph) to be safe on urban/suburban roads.


Like a recumbent you mean? From my car I can see the white lines on the road and the edge of the kerb quite clearly, I doubt if anyone would miss a C5 or it's modern counterpart.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Feb 2017)

spen666 said:


> Some serious problems with them, including
> 
> Where do you park them at your home to charge them and or where do you park them at your destination ( and or charge them)


There are charge points dotted around for electric cars so i would assume they would make the connection points the same as those .


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> There are charge points dotted around for electric cars so i would assume they would make the connection points the same as those .


Full size electric cars now have a range of 80+ miles, so on something that is a relatively short distance runaround or urban commuter you would only need a charging point at home.


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Like a recumbent you mean? From my car I can see the white lines on the road and the edge of the kerb quite clearly, I doubt if anyone would miss a C5 or it's modern counterpart.



An old friend of mine now passed on was riding his trike and was hit from behind on a straight Lincolnshire road.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2017)

Unless it's got air-conditioning, it's going to get mighty hot under that plastic dome on sunny days.

And at £3k, it's difficult to see it being anything other than a curiosity.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Whatever...



I'll take that as an apology then


----------



## screenman (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> That doesn't invalidate @Pale Rider's point. All it demonstrates was that there was yet another driver on the road not looking where they were going...
> 
> ...and what you were riding or driving would make no difference.



He said he doubted anyone would miss it, I was merely commenting that it was possible.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> At £3k it's a damn sight cheaper than many velomobiles...



Very true, but I've only ever seen one of them! Mind you, I do live in the grim north...


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4684226, member: 45"]Pity that, in thinking that you're cleverest again, you've forgotten that most of us are aware of the link between the 15mph (25kmph) limit and the registration and insurance requirements.[/QUOTE]

Weird....... to say the least
If you really object that strongly to the post pointing out why User was wrong..... Flag to the moderators


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Very true, but I've only ever seen one of them! Mind you, I do live in the grim north...


Otley has two in the area


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Unless it's got air-conditioning, it's going to get mighty hot under that plastic dome on sunny days.
> 
> And at £3k, it's difficult to see it being anything other than a curiosity.


For someone who commutes ten miles each way every day a three grand one off price is nothing compared to the running cost on a car if you were to assume even a modest five year life on the electric trike. And a bicycle is not a viable alternative for a considerable number of people, even down to the fact that many do not like cycling at all.


----------



## User482 (15 Feb 2017)

This fella got there first: http://tangerinedreammachine.org/


----------



## HLaB (15 Feb 2017)

The original C5 was discounted to £99 in the Comet store along the road before it shut down. Unfortunately I was just a kid at the time and that was a fortune


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2017)

http://www.grantsinclair.com/en/iris-eco.html
Seems to have aimed it at one a particular market already
_"CARGO - Lockable rear compartment can carry up to 50 litres. Ideal for personal shopping or business use e.g. Paramedics, express couriers (Fedex®, UPS®, DHL®, DPD®) or food delivery (Amazon Prime®, UberEATS®, Deliveroo®, Foodora®). Custom design body skins available (ideal for company fleet purchase)."_


----------



## Drago (15 Feb 2017)

Would a whole paramedic fit in a 50 litre cargo compartment?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2017)

_{Polite cough}_
Sir Clive has produced kit model calculators, cheap stereo amplifiers, personal computers, and the C5. What makes anybody think that this latest offering won't be utter shite like the rest of his stuff?


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> _{Polite cough}_
> Sir Clive has produced kit model calculators, cheap stereo amplifiers, personal computers, and the C5. What makes anybody think that this latest offering won't be utter shite like the rest of his stuff?


The ZX Spectrum was awesome... and i reckon it lasted me a lot longer than any computer I've had since.

...anyhoo... isn't this Clive's nephew?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> The ZX Spectrum was awesome... and i reckon it lasted me a lot longer than any computer I've had since.
> 
> ...anyhoo... isn't this Clive's nephew?


You are absolutely correct. I apologise, but not to Sir Clive.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> _{Polite cough}_
> Sir Clive has produced kit model calculators, cheap stereo amplifiers, personal computers, and the C5. What makes anybody think that this latest offering won't be utter shite like the rest of his stuff?


No guarantee even though it's not Sir Clive this time.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2017)

I like the concept, 3 wheels with 2 steering and 1 driven is a good setup, now what it needs is a wider track for better stability and a bigger motor.



Spoiler


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2017)

spen666 said:


> Some serious problems with them, including
> 
> Where do you park them at your home to charge them and or where do you park them at your destination ( and or charge them)



Not a lot different to a velomobile. If you dont have the space, you dont buy one.


----------



## NeilM (16 Feb 2017)

Get some decent power into that back wheel and you could manage some wicked drifts. 

I remember watching Morgan 3 wheelers racing at a vintage car meeting at Silverstone


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2017)

NeilM said:


> Get some decent power into that back wheel and you could manage some wicked drifts.
> 
> I remember watching Morgan 3 wheelers racing at a vintage car meeting at Silverstone


I'm a big fan, Bill & Maggie Tuer are heroes of mine,


View: https://youtu.be/D_GYGAZMgRE


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> The ZX Spectrum was awesome... and i reckon it lasted me a lot longer than any computer I've had since.
> 
> ...anyhoo... isn't this Clive's nephew?



Also responsible for the Sinclair X1


----------



## Sharky (16 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> The ZX Spectrum was awesome... and i reckon it lasted me a lot longer than any computer I've had since.
> 
> ...anyhoo... isn't this Clive's nephew?



The ZX81was well ahead of it's time, it was even used as the console for a time travelling machine in the SF drama "Flipside of Dominic Hyde".
Anybody old enough to remember?


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4684287, member: 45"]Oh, I don't object strongly, I just think sometimes you're too keen to divert threads by trying to prove how cleverer you are than the rest.[/QUOTE]



Are you really and absurdly claiming that pointing out the legality of the vehicle is a thread diversion!!!!!!!!!!!!

You must be going apoplectic about the computers


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> The ZX81was well ahead of it's time, it was even used as the console for a time travelling machine in the SF drama "Flipside of Dominic Hyde".
> Anybody old enough to remember?



IIRC the space shuttle computer was not much bigger... or that could be a myth


----------



## User482 (16 Feb 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Are you really and absurdly claiming that pointing out the legality of the vehicle is a thread diversion!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You must be going apoplectic about the computers


You could, just for once, consider putting a sock in it.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> You could, just for once, consider putting a sock in it.


@Moderators 
One for you


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

It was apparently Clive Sinclair and not his son who invented the Sinclair X1


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2017)

is putting a plastic lid on something that already exists classed as inventing something?

In that case, i think i've just invented margarine.... but I'll call it the MV-X


----------



## chriscross1966 (16 Feb 2017)

I own a C5, never had a problem with visibility to other traffic. Battery charging at home is easy as the battery is removeable, but lockable in place. Wouldn't leave it locked in public though they normally gather enough of a crowd that I wouldn't consider it easily stolen....The concept looks interesting, but if it's doing 30mph Ithen I want to share a bike lane with it about as much as I want to share it with some super-fit 20-something doing the same sort of speed on their Specialissima.... BTW, widest thing on the C5 is generally my elbows...


----------



## Bimble (16 Feb 2017)

@Moderators doesn't do anything - if you want to call something to the attention of the moderators use the report link.

The point has been clearly made regarding speed / registration requirements, which I'm sure the maker will be aware of and take into account when the final model goes up for sale, so let's leave it at that please gents. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> The ZX81was well ahead of it's time, it was even used as the console for a time travelling machine in the SF drama "Flipside of Dominic Hyde".
> Anybody old enough to remember?


My first computer. 

Sinclair produced a few duds among the good stuff, but he can claim to be the person who bought computing to the masses in this country, long before PCs became a household item.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> @Moderators doesn't do anything - if you want to call something to the attention of the moderators use the report link.
> 
> The point has been clearly made regarding speed / registration requirements, which I'm sure the maker will be aware of and take into account when the final model goes up for sale, so let's leave it at that please gents. Thanks a lot.



Fine by me, the usual Pyscophantic group failing to contribute to the actual thread apart from personal insults is the usual expected low standard

I suppose the bright side is no obscenities this time


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> My first computer.
> 
> Sinclair produced a few duds among the good stuff, but he can claim to be the person who bought computing to the masses in this country, long before PCs became a household item.



The point of a lot of these inventions was to raise the possibilities and excite the imagination

Electronic watches, computers, calculators were all introduced by Sinclair and others

Not perfect, but with a price point in mind that necessitated economies


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2017)

TL; DR

I'll just gently point out that the article I saw does say that electric assist stops at 15 mph, as is legally required.
Pedalling up to 30 mph is doable on most velomobiles, I'd have thought. Hells teeth, I've had a Brompton doing nearly that on the flat. Not for long, mind.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> I own a C5


*envies*


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> TL; DR
> 
> I'll just gently point out that the article I saw does say that electric assist stops at 15 mph, as is legally required.
> Pedalling up to 30 mph is doable on most velomobiles, I'd have thought. Hells teeth, I've had a Brompton doing nearly that on the flat. Not for long, mind.



There are a lot of conflicting details

The official site quotes a 750W motor, which again firmly puts it in the illegal category


> BATTERY
> Removable Lithium-Ion battery pack.
> Capacity: 48v 13.5ah provides range of up to 80 km on one charge. Recharge time: 1 hour
> MOTOR
> 750+ watt mid-drive motor provides around 150 Nm of torque


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2017)

There's two versions, one with a 750W motor, one with 250W that conforms to the electric bike legislation.

FFS, wish I'd kept quiet now...





*IRIS eTrike® Extreme (eVehicle)*
RESERVE now for £99 deposit


30mph+ hyper fast cycling over 50 miles
Extra safe, ski crash helmet body tech
Ultra efficient 750+ watt mid-drive motor
Weatherproof body and canopy
World's fastest commuter/cargo bike
£3,499
€4,121 / $4,361



*IRIS eTrike® Eco (eVehicle)*
RESERVE now for £99 deposit


25mph+ super fast cycling over 50 miles
Extra safe, ski crash helmet body tech
Ultra efficient 250+ watt pedal assist
Weatherproof body and canopy
No license required 14 years+
£2,999
€3,532 / $3,738


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> There's two versions, one with a 750W motor, one with 250W that conforms to the electric bike legislation.
> 
> FFS, wish I'd kept quiet now...
> 
> ...



That explains a lot as different sites are quoting different specs


----------



## mickle (16 Feb 2017)

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/watch-its-not-sinclair-c5-12611052

With a casual back reference to the good old Bluebell HPV Racing Team. Which is nice.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> is putting a plastic lid on something that already exists classed as inventing something?
> 
> In that case, i think i've just invented margarine.... but I'll call it the MV-X



I'm not sure where you buy your 'cabriolet margarine', but I think you've missed the boat big time on this one. Or you've also subsequently invented a time machine (with or without plastic lid) and I've been eating MV-X since the late 70s without realising it.

Chapeau if it's the second one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> is putting a plastic lid on something that already exists classed as inventing something?
> 
> In that case, i think i've just invented margarine.... but I'll call it the MV-X


It is not an invention, it's a development. Like 99.999999999% of all new products.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> This fella got there first: http://tangerinedreammachine.org/



I though that was a musical reference !

Anyone else old enough to remember these:


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Feb 2017)

Sharky said:


> The ZX81was well ahead of it's time, it was even used as the console for a time travelling machine in the SF drama "Flipside of Dominic Hyde".
> Anybody old enough to remember?


_The Flipside of Dominick Hide_ intrigued me so i found it and watched it last night... excellent stuff. I did notice the console but i don't think it was a ZX81. There's a follow-up called _Another Flip for Dominick_, which i might have to watch very soon... along with all the other Play For Today's i can get my hands on.


----------



## Sharky (17 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> _The Flipside of Dominick Hide_ intrigued me so i found it and watched it last night... excellent stuff. I did notice the console but i don't think it was a ZX81. There's a follow-up called _Another Flip for Dominick_, which i might have to watch very soon... along with all the other Play For Today's i can get my hands on.


They are both good plays. Have the two on a vhs box set somewhere and have watched them several times. I'll have to find my old vhs m/c and watch them again.


----------



## Sharky (15 Mar 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> _The Flipside of Dominick Hide_ intrigued me so i found it and watched it last night... excellent stuff. I did notice the console but i don't think it was a ZX81. There's a follow-up called _Another Flip for Dominick_, which i might have to watch very soon... along with all the other Play For Today's i can get my hands on.


Got round to watching the "The Flipside of Dominic Hide" again last night on U-Tube. Still enjoyed it and reminded me of when you could get a pint for 25p.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2017)

It is a cracker. It might look a bit dated these days but the writing is solid. 
Just noticed The Stone Tape is on Youtube too... that's one to rewatch.


----------

